# Neve em Bragança - 27 de Fevereiro de 2013



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 10:39)

Convido os meus colegas aqui de Bragança a postarem aqui as fotos da neve para não se perderem no tópico de seguimento 

Deixo aqui as minhas, por volta das 9:20












 Daqui a pouco vou dar uma volta para registar melhor este evento fantástico!


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Fev 2013 às 10:47)

E Normal nevar em Braganca ? Quantas vezes neva em media ?


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2013 às 10:51)

Mais umas fotos.


----------



## Z13 (27 Fev 2013 às 10:52)

Cá vão de novo!


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 10:55)

cubensis disse:


> E Normal nevar em Braganca ? Quantas vezes neva em media ?



Aqui em Bragança costuma nevar em quase todos os anos, o numero de nevadas pode variar muito conforme os anos, pode ser 1 ou 2 nevadas ou passar das 10, depende muito. As acumulações não costumam ser muito grandes é raro passar dos 10cm.


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2013 às 10:55)

cubensis disse:


> E Normal nevar em Braganca ? Quantas vezes neva em media ?



Neve no solo assim como hoje, uns 3 / 4 dias por ano em média (na última década), aqui na zona onde vivo, que é a parte mais baixa da cidade.


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Fev 2013 às 11:32)

Interessante gente valeu !!! se eu for morar em portugal algum dia ja sei aonde morar rsrsr
 nossa essa ultima foto com neblina ta muito bonita


----------



## PapoilaVerde (27 Fev 2013 às 12:05)

Fotos bem interessantes.


----------



## Brigantia (27 Fev 2013 às 12:59)

Eu se fosse administrador fechava este tópico.
Isto não se faz a quem está longe

Grandes registos


Amanhã já com algum sol será um grande dia para os amantes da fotografia.


----------



## Veterano (27 Fev 2013 às 13:05)

Belas fotos de uma bela região, pena não estar ao alcance de uma fugida do trabalho.


----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2013 às 13:49)

Fotos do meu passeio fotográfico 


































































http://i524.photobucket.com/albums/cc324/joanamiguel_photos/DSCN5087_zpsc5cc6cae.jpg











Nas zona rurais a acumulação deve ser brutalíssima, por aqui dentro da cidade o máximo que vi e medi foi 13cm.


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2013 às 14:31)

Mais duas:


----------



## Brigantia (27 Fev 2013 às 17:59)

Grandes registos

As acumulações foram brutais na cidade
Tudo como os modelos diziam.

Amanhã passem pelas serras da zona, devem estar fantásticas.


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2013 às 00:30)

Ontem (dia 28) tive a oportunidade de me deslocar à Serra da Nogueira ao final da tarde principio da noite (infelizmente não pude ir mais cedo), na zona do cruzamento para a Senhora da Serra a pouco mais de 1000m a acumulação era de cerca de 40cm, a neve chegava-me a cima do joelho, ontem a acumulação de neve devia ser bem mais alta arrisco-me a dizer que deveria superar os 50cm.

Infelizmente estava já muito escuro para tirar fotos mas fica o registo.

Hoje por volta da 1 da tarde ainda subsistia uma razoávelacumulação no campos do IPB:






Na cidade este nevão de dia 27/02/2013 foi o maior que já vi desde 2007, ano em que cheguei a Bragança, batendo em acumulação o 18 de Dezembro de 2007 e o 28 de Novembro de 2008, ambos bons eventos de neve na cidade.


----------

